# Large Mucous in Stool



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Only on GRF do we post photos of poop and it is considered normal. Lol. All kidding aside, I have seen it a few times with my dogs following a bout of diarrhea as the dogs stools firm up. As I recall it has only lasted for a day or less. I think it is wise that you check with your vet, however. Please post after you get the results to let us know how Connor is doing.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When was the last time you had a stool sample checked?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

puddles everywhere said:


> When was the last time you had a stool sample checked?


It's been a while because he hasn't had any issues. Hopefully the sample we dropped off today will be useful when results come back tomorrow.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

*Update!*

Connor's vet got back to me yesterday after emailing her the pic that I posted here. She said that anytime there is mucous or small amounts of frank blood in the stool it is consistent with a large bowel diarrhea that can occur with stress (eating something that upsets the stomach/digestion). She recommended adding pure pumpkin to his diet and he should improve fairly quickly. She was right because Connor's stool returned to normal yesterday! Thanks everyone for chiming in to help. This is such a wonderful place.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Watch for giardea. That stuff is wicked! You'll have a bout of very stinky diarrhea and this mucusy stool, then it'll go away and you'll think everything is fine. Rinse and repeat. Sometimes stress can make the diarrhea come back out of cycle. You can have 6-week cycles, even. My poor dog had it for probably six months because every time he got diarrhea, I thought it was something he ate since it would go back to normal. And, I would not test the poo until it was back to normal because I'd wait and by that time you can't see is. Eventually we just treated for giardea even though we never saw it in his stool and never had any issues again.


----------

